# Spa flex



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone know of a good source locally for spa flex hose?


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Mops.ca
What are you looking for? I got some 1.5" leftover.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Lowes has 1" i think and definitely 1.5" 

JJ Downs has all sizes though


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

I found my local Lowes price to be pretty hefty when compared to mops.ca


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the cheapest 1.5" was always in discount pools. It was something around $2.75, but they have just 1.5" and it was a few years ago

http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

